# My fathers pond fish



## Ponera (Oct 31, 2011)

They have spawned several times in a tank, how do I induce it!!??? I want to feed the babies to various newts.


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

You and feeding babies to newts >.< 
Just get a bunch of guppies! lol


----------



## phlyergirl (Nov 6, 2011)

Temperature changes. When the water gets warmer, they'll do their thing.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

What species of "pond fish" are they? That's kinda important. Temp, photoperiod, waterchange, barometric pressure, food... lots of triggers


----------



## Ponera (Oct 31, 2011)

They are goldfish, pretty standard I guess. They haven't spawned indoors this year, which was rather surprising.


----------

